# [Android] app keeps crashing



## Ilmer (May 21, 2017)

App (normal uber app, not drivers app) keeps crashing on modded Android 7 with Lenovo P2 stock software. Tried to patch the app, didn't do anything. Tried a lot of different apk's, all crashing. Don't have other crashing apps.

Anyone able to help me?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

If big brother Travis can't track your phone or its precise location at all times app will just crash to annoy you.


----------



## Ilmer (May 21, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If big brother Travis can't track your phone or its precise location at all times app will just crash to annoy you.


okay........ thanks


----------

